# Kubota B2320 vs JD2320?



## Blink

Looking to buy a compact Utility Tractor new or slightly used.

From my previous post and some research on this site and others I have found much about these two as the lead dogs so-to-speak for brands. I think the perfect size and fit for me is the JD 2320 or the Kubota B2320. The list of what I have and want to accomplish is this:

- 2 acres to mow (fairly hilly) and decent amount of trees to go around
- long driveway about 175 yards long (snowblow and drag as needed)
- 7 acres of woods I want to clean up, remove dead timber, put in trails, etc
- want to put in a food plot (2 acres worth, so disk/plant)
- landscape projects

• MOWING IS THE MOST IMPORTANT. Not sure if one out does the other in this?
• Witch is easier to work on and maintain? I’m not to mechanical...
• Which is cheaper overall with Bucket, snowblower, and mower deck?
• Easier to operate (using bucket, attaching detaching, and mower deck). I know JD you can drive on theirs and then it quickly attaches without getting off tractor. Can Kubota do that?
• More durable out in the woods working?
• Both 4WD systems same, one better or not?
• Resale value?

Anything else that is a major difference or minor I should be aware of, better or worse?

I may be opening a large can of worms here, I apologize for that. Just asking for some help and if I can get some good insight with loyalties as in all “Orange” or “Green” can be set aside. I’m a newbie which is obvious here so looking for honest advice/help.

And thank you for your time!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have both a John Deere and a Kubota, though the Deere is a bit larger than what your considering but I tend to lean towards the Kubota myself. You just get more for the same money, and the entire ractor is built by Kubota , as opposed to John Deere outsourcing things like the engines in their smaller tractors, and the loaders are built in China.


----------



## ben70b

Isn't the whole kubota tractor made in Japan?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

ben70b said:


> Isn't the whole kubota tractor made in Japan?


My BX2200 is and that's a plus in my opinion. The literature these days reads in the fine print.... Kubota USA, so they could be American made now, who knows, but yes, they do build the whole tractor and not just parts of it.


----------



## Blink

Thanks for the input. I greatly value “MADE IN THE USA” products and will pay extra for them. I will do some checking into Kubota and see if they are indeed mostly American made. I think that is a BIG plus for Kubota and will way a lot in my final decision!


----------



## ben70b

Let us know what u find out


----------



## BTS

I would go with a Kubota any day over John Deere, i have a Kubota L2000 and i love it.
And just because it is a John Deere doesn't mean it's made in USA!
Kubota is made in Japan and they are easy to work on, + parts are also easy to find and cheaper then John Deere
Good luck


----------



## Blink

Thanks BTS! Can you are anybody for that matter (be honest here) tell me when hooking up a mower deck to the Kubota versus the JD which is easiest – looking at the 2000 series in both lines? I know the JD has the auto-connect and when watching the video on this it looks simple....just drive over and connect it! Cannot find anything on the Kubota hooking up the mower deck?? 

Reason why this is so important is that my wife mows a lot as well and she will have to connect and disconnect the mower deck. I want to be able to drop the deck and use the loader so swapping things out on a daily basis will weigh heavily on witch way I go. I have a 425 JD and hooking up an unhooking the mower deck really is a pain in the butt.

Any input on this and the reliability of each system?


----------



## kitz

There is probably more japanese in the deere


----------



## BTS

Are you talking about a belly mower or 3-pt mower?
I believe John Deere is the only one with the quick attach on the belly mower.
I don't have a belly mower on my Kubota L2000, but i do have a 5' 3-pt finish mower, i haven't tried it yet, because i just got the tractor last week 

Here are a couple pictures of my 1995 Kubota L2000
It has a Leon 400 loader with Joystick control (which is incredible), the tractor is only 2wd but it really can dig and get scoops of dirt with ease!.
Sorry i couldn't help with your mower questions, good luck on your research and your future tractor


----------



## Blink

Nice Tractor BTS! I was referring to a belly mower. The kind you drive up and over on it and then engage/hookup. Maybe I should post this as a separate question. Have fun on your Tractor!!


----------

